# Nitrogen



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/11/cobank-u-s-production-of-nitrogen-to-increase-dramatically-2015-11-11/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=7482449571-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-7482449571-296641129


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Now what would be really swell is if we could get cheap N as NH4NO3 in bags.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

With the current world-wide terrorist situation as it is, I'm sure those days are gone forever.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

vhaby said:


> With the current world-wide terrorist situation as it is, I'm sure those days are gone forever.


All it takes is one lunatic to blow up a federal building to ruin a good thing for everyone else, sighs in frustration


----------

